# Glaze after ultra fine finishing compound?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

After using Rupes Diamond Ultra Fine Gel Compound should I apply a Glaze before waxing? I have some Prima Amigo that I could use or SRP if that would be any good. I want a show quality finish and have OCD Nebula to top it off. I'm just not sure if the ultra fine compound I should the same or very similar to a Glaze so I'd be wasting my time.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Waste of time, effort and product, in my opinion.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

amigo is a fantastic glaze and one that really does add to the finish. firstly it darkens the paint and adds depth to the finish. if its a better look you want then amigo is exactly what you want.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some brand combinations are designed to be used together others are less fussy with equal results.

Do a test spot with both of your ideas then pick the one you like 

John Tht.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If the paint isn't perfect it's worth adding but if you've polished it to a high standard and the paint is perfect I wouldn't bother imo. Waste of time if there is no swirls there for the glaze to fill and hide.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> If the paint isn't perfect it's worth adding but if you've polished it to a high standard and the paint is perfect I wouldn't bother imo. Waste of time if there is no swirls there for the glaze to fill and hide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


amigo isnt a filler glaze thats not its purpose, its purpose is to darken the paint and add depth, not fill. Amigo adds to even well polished paint.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

As per cheekymonkey says a good glaze such as prima amigo will add to the finish of the paint. The purpose of a glaze is to add shine.
Personally whenever I have corrected and then polished a car, even if I have jewelled the paint, I'll apply a glaze, just for that little bit extra.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Each to their own guys but it's still a waste of time in my opinion. They have there uses but after a full paint correction isn't one of them for me. Regardless if you find, to you it makes a difference to the finish that's all that matters really.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I've just completed a full restoration on a classic MG GTB with British racing green paint to a very high level but am now going to use a glaze just to add that deep wet look am after, so in all fairness it's not a waste of time as it certainly adds to the paint finish but then you need to find a wax that doesn't take away the look.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've done my cars both ways ,with or without , personally i prefer to glaze after it just adds that little bit extra even on white .
mac


----------

